# DIY small game heads?



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

What do you mean by do it yourself small game heads?


----------



## allegrofuzzy (Nov 18, 2006)

Use a flat washer behind your field point. Make sure it is centered. Or, find a screw that has the same threads as your insert and use that with a washer for a blunt tip. I saw a pic on here a while back of a wingnut/washer combo.


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

you can get little add ons that go behind the field point for around 6 buck for a package.


----------



## mannri1 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Small game heads*

I use a wing nut facing away , in between the shaft and target tip. 
Try and find the type that are pressed and not molded.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

You can add various things behind a field point or you can make some from small rubber stoppers and a screw.


----------



## waiting4fall (Sep 20, 2007)

These are bolt/wingnut combos. They each weigh w/ in a couple grain of 100 grains, & truly fly like field points, can't wait to hunt squirrels w/ them next week. They are tough, & fly great.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

This is just a 75 grain points that I drilled all the way through both directions and hammered in 2 nails, they aren't the most durable but weigh and fly the exact same as feild points.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

bigern26 said:


> What do you mean by do it yourself small game heads?


like some kinda tip/head to screw in to my arrow to hunt squirrels.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

waiting4fall said:


> These are bolt/wingnut combos. They each weigh w/ in a couple grain of 100 grains, & truly fly like field points, can't wait to hunt squirrels w/ them next week. They are tough, & fly great.


Do the wing nuts face forward or backward?


----------



## waiting4fall (Sep 20, 2007)

Forward. I took that pic w/ my phone, not the best quality.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

allegrofuzzy said:


> Use a flat washer behind your field point. Make sure it is centered. Or, find a screw that has the same threads as your insert and use that with a washer for a blunt tip. I saw a pic on here a while back of a wingnut/washer combo.


yup works perfect


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

I was going to pick up some of this hardware today... however, I forgot what thread pattern is standard. Anybody wnat to hook me up with that info?


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Huaco said:


> I was going to pick up some of this hardware today... however, I forgot what thread pattern is standard. Anybody wnat to hook me up with that info?


Screws that fit inserts are 8-32. -Chris


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

bowhunterprime said:


> Screws that fit inserts are 8-32. -Chris


Thanks a lot man... A fellow Carolinian? What parts? I'm in the upstate of SC. We have a great outdoor range that is new here in town.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ttt...great ideas!


----------



## bjanzen (Dec 20, 2008)

I make blunts by using 125 grain field points.....

Chuck the FP up in my lathe and cut the tip off leaving a flat faced cylinder that ends up 100 grains. I have made several and they work well and don't stick in trees :thumbs_up


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

For those guys that don't have a lathe you could proably do the same thing with a drill press and a file. chuck up 125gr. Field point into drill press lay file flat on press table lower field point onto file.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbs_up


F.C.Hunter said:


> For those guys that don't have a lathe you could proably do the same thing with a drill press and a file. chuck up 125gr. Field point into drill press lay file flat on press table lower field point onto file.


Yup that works great, I used to do it to change point weight and shape all the time. Great mini lathe!


----------



## jackh (Oct 20, 2009)

my uncle used to hammer 9mm casings on the end of an arrow and make headshots


----------



## pabill (Oct 20, 2009)

*gueinuss*

That looks great, but where do you find the wing nuts?:thumbs_up


----------



## Dozer7878 (Jan 1, 2011)

waiting4fall said:


> These are bolt/wingnut combos. They each weigh w/ in a couple grain of 100 grains, & truly fly like field points, can't wait to hunt squirrels w/ them next week. They are tough, & fly great.


Your small game tips look great. What bolt length do you use to get them close to 100 grains?


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Washers work ok. This one weighed 160grs lost a lot of speed past 20yds. The wing nuts work way better.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

We use to use, if I remember correctly #10 star washers and a 75grain field tip, arrows will not run under grass either. Outside star washers.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Knew a guy in Springdale, Ark fifty years ago who made bird blunts with pistol brass and piano wire threaded through holes at the base of the brass for a cloverleaf head on flu-flu's. He hunted quail with them. Didn't kill a limit every time he went out but he did kill some birds. He also made some of the finest recurves around. I had two of them and he guaranteed them to never twist out or delaminate.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Glue a .38 or .357 empty cartridge case over a field point 15 gr less than you are currently shooting.


----------

